# Hi all



## bigpaul (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi everyone my name is paul i like doing abit wild camping here and there but my main priority of my van is i do alot of sea fishing and like staying away for a few days at a time mainly up scotland i love fishing some of the sea lochs.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 9, 2007)

hi there and welcome to the best and frendliest site around


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to Vanfriends united, you must be spoiled for choice up there in Gods own country.


----------



## bigpaul (Dec 9, 2007)

thanxs peeps im actually from gateshead, tyne and wear but travel up to scotland alot....


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Paul and welcome. Can't help you myself but I'm sure you'll find lots of help on here.


----------



## sundown (Dec 10, 2007)

hi paul, and welcome to a great site,
I too, used to do a lot of fishing, but,
as I got older  I started to feel 
sorry for the fish. 
fatal mistake for a fisherman. 

   sundown


----------



## walkers (Dec 10, 2007)

hello and welcome hope you enjoy the site
regards tony and lynn


----------



## bigpaul (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks for the welcome guys and gals.


----------

